# Vintage Alarm Clock - Priceless Antique



## tabasco5 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a character who is a billionaire and owns priceless rare objects. I am trying to figure out what brand, model, or style of alarm clock he will own. What I do know about the clock is that it belonged to the Queen of England in the 50s or 60s. So it is vintage and needs to be something decadent and preferably ridiculous (gold, diamonds, etc.).

My question, then, is what brand and/or model should the alarm clock be? Is there a specific model that is holy grailish/highly sought after (ie., Pioneer SX-1980 for receivers)? 

Any ideas are appreciated here.


----------



## Cran (Apr 1, 2013)

You could start your research here:


> In contemporary times, one of the most expensive timepiece categories is *grandfather clocks*. Some of the most costly and revered luxury clocks sought today are *Hentschel *grandfather-style  clocks. Upscale of $10,000.00, since 1890 these clocks have been  carefully hand-crafted of the highest quality wood, brass and durable  glass. Hentschel offers several different varieties of grandfather  clocks with simple to exquisite details.


-from *The Most Expensive Clocks and Watches*


But, for a billionaire clock fancier, you want something special; something that a top line auction house might handle:


> The following antique clocks are among the rare clocks sold at  Christie's Auction House during the past several years. Both clocks sold  at far above their estimated values.   A rare Imperial Chinese  ormolu, enamel and paste-set clock from the Guasgzhou Workshops of the  Quinlong Period has musical and automated singing birds and strikes on  the quarter hour. From the late 1700s, the clock had an estimated value  of $579,371 to $836,869 and a realized price of $4,078,276.
> 
> An exquisite example of a rare tall-case clock  is the Chippendale with the dial signed by Jacob Godschalk. The  grandfather clock, made in Philadelphia between 1765 and 1775, stands  more than eight feet tall and had an estimated value of $150,000 to  $250,000. The clock sold for $800,000.


- From *Rare Antique Clocks By Terry Hurley* - Collector and Antique Store Owner.


ETA: Of course, if the clock must be owned by the Queen of England, then it's likely one made by *Dent of London*.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2013)

I saw on Pawn Stars there was clocks that were given out by President Nixon to dignitaries from other countries.  You could say he became friends with Nixon and he gave it to him?  I'm just not sure if it had an alarm function on it or not.

It was a bulova Accutron desk clock. Desk Clock.


----------



## Cran (Apr 1, 2013)

You need to be careful with that scenario, Lewdog. Gifts between nations via their representatives belong to the state, not to the individual.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2013)

The one Pawn Stars was given to the Israeli Ambassador to the U.S.  His grandson ended up with it and brought it to the Pawn Shop to sell.  I think they bought it for like $750 because the batteries were left in it and corroded the back.  So it no longer worked.


----------



## tabasco5 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for that info.  Would any of these options have an alarm function?

As to the ownership by the Queen-- my character is an "All-American" male billionaire in his 30s.  He married a European (no specific country) supermodel from social pressures.  She is the one who purchased the alarm clock and he hates it.  I like the ownership by the Queen because it is decadent, expensive, and an object that the male character would loathe.  If you have any other ideas I would like to hear them.

As to the ownership by Nixon--I considered having the alarm clock belonging to Jackie and JFK, but chose against that option.  The reason I didn't go with the Kennedys is because the male character might actually appreciate the piece and he needs to hate everything about his wife.


----------



## Cran (Apr 1, 2013)

I find it difficult to swallow your premise. 

Why would any billionaire care about social pressures, much less enter a marriage with someone he hates everything about? Despite the various comedies on the theme, American billionaires in their 30s are not particularly naive, especially when it comes to potential claims upon their estates. 

Europe covers a lot of styles and cultures; at some point during your list of things he hates about his wife, clashes of styles, traditions and cultures are going to become factors, so you might want to consider pinning down the country, and possibly the region within the country. 

Why would a male character loathe an object simply because it was owned by the Queen? Do you think the Queen has bad taste? Or is it the "All-American" stereotype who has bad taste? 

_Decadent and expensive_ are relative terms; in most of the population's eyes, anything owned by an American billionaire would be _decadent and expensive_.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2013)

If you want a Billionaire that hates the wife he married you might want to go with the middle east and an arranged marriage.  Are there any Billionaire gypsies?  You could use the same premise there.


----------



## tabasco5 (Apr 1, 2013)

Cran said:


> I find it difficult to swallow your premise.
> 
> Why would any billionaire care about social pressures, much less enter a marriage with someone he hates everything about? Despite the various comedies on the theme, American billionaires in their 30s are not particularly naive, especially when it comes to potential claims upon their estates.
> 
> ...


----------



## tabasco5 (Apr 1, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> If you want a Billionaire that hates the wife he married you might want to go with the middle east and an arranged marriage.  Are there any Billionaire gypsies?  You could use the same premise there.



I have my character figured out.  The middle east and arranged marriage will not work.  I am really just trying to learn about alarm clocks.


----------



## Morkonan (Apr 3, 2013)

fenbields5 said:


> I have my character figured out.  The middle east and arranged marriage will not work.  I am really just trying to learn about alarm clocks.



When in doubt about the facts, make them up.  Just try to be familiar enough with the plausible scenarios to develop one yourself. All the reader has to know is that your character, and maybe everyone else, considers the clock he owns to be a fantastic antique built by a master craftsman and worth its weight in anti-matter. That'll be enough provenance for them to imply "value" to it.

Here is a list of clocks that are currently in The Royal Collection: Collection search | Royal Collection Trust

As you can see, there's quite the selection to choose from. 

Edit-Add: Here's a nice one, right in your time frame! http://www.royalcollection.org.uk/collection/2825/mantel-clock


----------



## tabasco5 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Mork!  I think the second clock is actually pretty close to what I had in mind.


----------

